# Pano - Rochester, UK



## briansquibb (Dec 22, 2011)

Full size - 47mb, 15301 x 4614, 6 images stitched

1D4, 400 f/2.8

http://www.squibb.org.uk/pictures/rochester.JPG


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2011)

Very Nice! I downloaded the full 47M image and it is so big I felt I was there! I assume you used a tripod for the 6 shot?


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 22, 2011)

brainsquibb, Im also live in Rochester but NY that is 

Anyways very cool photo!


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 22, 2011)

JR said:


> Very Nice! I downloaded the full 47M image and it is so big I felt I was there! I assume you used a tripod for the 6 shot?



Yes - it was a 1D4 with a 400 f/2.8 IS on a Manfrotto 055XPROB and Manfrotto Gimbal

I am experimenting with using the 400 for landscapes - of course it is a bit long so I that I have to stitch several together to get the width


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2011)

briansquibb said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Very Nice! I downloaded the full 47M image and it is so big I felt I was there! I assume you used a tripod for the 6 shot?
> ...



What was your main motivation for trying the 400 for landscape? DOF? IQ? Just curious...I dont have long focal lenght like this but recently I noticed my 85mm did great at landscape (better then my 50 or 24). I am tempted to try my 70-200 at 200mm for landscape now... Anyway curious to know your thought process...

Thanks


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 22, 2011)

JR said:


> What was your main motivation for trying the 400 for landscape? DOF? IQ? Just curious...I dont have long focal lenght like this but recently I noticed my 85mm did great at landscape (better then my 50 or 24). I am tempted to try my 70-200 at 200mm for landscape now... Anyway curious to know your thought process...
> 
> Thanks



Between me and the buildings is a large river, so I was about 200yds away to take this. By moving further away perspective distortion is avoided. 

The 400 f/2.8 has great IQ which can be seen when zooming in on the full size!

By having a long lens means that views are possible without going onto private land

But mostly because I hadn't done it before so would try it out. I can see a lot more coming this way now


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2011)

Makes perfect sense about the perspective distortion avoided. If I take this kind of shot with my 24mm even with lens correction in Lightroom I would have some level of distortion ... thanks Brian.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 22, 2011)

JR said:


> Makes perfect sense about the perspective distortion avoided. If I take this kind of shot with my 24mm even with lens correction in Lightroom I would have some level of distortion ... thanks Brian.



;D


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 22, 2011)

Long teles are also good at picking out details in what are sometimes bland landscapes otherwise. When you have strong lines, particularly in low contrast scenes, such as mist, teles can be ideal. Like you, it's something I want to do more of. I have a habit of travelling a bit lighter when I am out for landscapes, so often leave my 300 f/2.8 behind, but I have taken a few with the 300+1.4x and got a drop in polariser for the purpose.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 22, 2011)

briansquibb said:


> Full size - 47mb, 15301 x 4614, 6 images stitched
> 
> 1D4, 400 f/2.8
> 
> http://www.squibb.org.uk/pictures/rochester.JPG


Very nice. Beyond the qualities of the photography, this north american loves the architecture.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 22, 2011)

Kernuak said:


> Long teles are also good at picking out details in what are sometimes bland landscapes otherwise. When you have strong lines, particularly in low contrast scenes, such as mist, teles can be ideal. Like you, it's something I want to do more of. I have a habit of travelling a bit lighter when I am out for landscapes, so often leave my 300 f/2.8 behind, but I have taken a few with the 300+1.4x and got a drop in polariser for the purpose.



A bit like this you mean? (just an experimental image) - about 6mb

http://www.squibb.org.uk/pictures/b09g9474.JPG


----------



## wockawocka (Dec 22, 2011)

Ah the Medway Towns....


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 22, 2011)

I was thinking more from hills looking out over or vice versa, but that sort of image also works. The foreshortening of the perspective can really change the look.


----------



## JR (Dec 23, 2011)

briansquibb said:


> A bit like this you mean? (just an experimental image) - about 6mb
> 
> http://www.squibb.org.uk/pictures/b09g9474.JPG



Is this still with the 300mm lens?


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 23, 2011)

JR said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > A bit like this you mean? (just an experimental image) - about 6mb
> ...



This was with the 400 f/2.8 IS


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 23, 2011)

Kernuak said:


> I was thinking more from hills looking out over or vice versa, but that sort of image also works. The foreshortening of the perspective can really change the look.



I struggle with the traditional landscape - I take objects in a landscape so there is a real focus. Either that or urban landscapes with people in


----------

